# Hi there/biggest portafilter basket?



## ordinaryweek (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi all, I've lurked a good while and I thought I'd say hello and thanks for all the useful info. I use a Gaggia Classic (an oldie) and a Eureka Mignon (crudely modded for single dosing) for espresso and a 'clever dripper' for when the machine is too much time and effort. For espresso, I generally stick to the 18g in, 36g out, 30 second pour recipe.

So a question. Has anyone found a filter basket bigger than 21g? I use a bottomless portafilter so it's theoretically possible, right?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

ordinaryweek said:


> Has anyone found a filter basket bigger than 21g?


 VST now make 25g but the boiler in a Classic is only about 120 ml, so the temperature does start to fall after 40g, so it might not be an improvement. i used a 20g for a while but went back to 18g VST. hth. 👍


----------



## ordinaryweek (Jun 8, 2017)

Agentb said:


> VST now make 25g but the boiler in a Classic is only about 120 ml, so the temperature does start to fall after 40g, so it might not be an improvement. i used a 20g for a while but went back to 18g VST. hth. 👍


 I didn't think of the boiler size/temp issue. Thanks. I lazily would love to pull two doubles for me and my wife. Grind once/load once/pull once!


----------

